# Death by an affair?



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

A police officer leaves her 3year old daughter in a cruiser while she spends 4 hours in the home of a male officer.
The article doesn't state that the male cop is married or not. If NOT, why not bring the child in?

If it was a casual co-worker thing that takes a few minutes, obviously not a danger. But 4 hours in a car? Either way, she was likely having sex while her baby was being cooked. 

Cop Faces Manslaughter Charge After Her Toddler Died Sitting in Hot Patrol Car for 4 Hours


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

What a sack of manure she is.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

There is nothing that says he was married. 

Or what policy he broke that resulted in his termination. 

She just might not have wanted to babysit while having sex. Or it could have been drugs or alcohol.

Tragic regardless. The cruiser could have even been kept running with AC


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

"Only" manslaughter?? 

Cops of all people should know better. She deserves the goddamm chair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Unless the little tot accidentally turned off the air conditioning whilst she was trying to escape the car to find her mother?


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

some people are animals....actually I think a dog would have taken its pup in its mouth to safety before engaging in the act- but of course I speculate


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this was the first year Phoenix did not have a child death from heat exposure. Usually there are two or three a year.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

This is a terrible tragedy. Poor child. 
I'm sorry but how do forget about your child? 
Not one thought to check on her in 4 hours? 
I can't understand it. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> This is a terrible tragedy. Poor child.
> I'm sorry but how do forget about your child?
> Not one thought to check on her in 4 hours?
> I can't understand it.
> ...


I once saw a dog in a car during a hot summer's day at the Mlavern Three Counties Show. The dog was looking really pleased with himself.

On every window of the car was a printed notice: "I am cooler than you! My air conditioning is switched on!" 

Later on I thought: "What if it had failed, or if the dog had accidentally turned it off?"

The relevance here is that she had probably done this any number of times before, but this time something went wrong.

But no matter what her defence might be it will stumble on this: "You should not have left your child in a police patrol car for any length of time, especially when you were off duty."


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

If anyone doubts the addictive power of an affair, and how an affair can turn an otherwise ordinary person into an unthinking remorseless zombie, please read this story. 

When a new poster thinks the affair is over after a week of no contact they have no idea what kind of a monster they are dealing with. 

Tamat


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TaDor said:


> A police officer leaves her 3year old daughter in a cruiser while she spends 4 hours in the home of a male officer.
> The article doesn't state that the male cop is married or not. If NOT, why not bring the child in?
> 
> If it was a casual co-worker thing that takes a few minutes, obviously not a danger. But 4 hours in a car? Either way, she was likely having sex while her baby was being cooked.
> ...


*Let's just say that I would not want to be the attorney that would have to defend her scroungy a$$ on those charges!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I would also say that every affair kills something often silently.

Tamat


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Was it an affair? From the article it appears the mom was not married to or living with the baby's father, which would be a rather common life condition for coastal Mississippi trailer-trash like her. I'm ashamed to say I have cousins down in that part of the country and they are just like her, so I know what I'm talking about. I don't associate with those subhumans. Maybe this Ladner guy she was entertaining was the married person? 

Looks like Child Welfare agency already took the girl from her once and later deemed it was okay to give her back. The system failed this little girl.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

This will upset you even more:

The Latest: Investigator says mother left girl in car before | Daily Mail Online

It wasn't the first time she was CAUGHT.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> This will upset you even more:
> 
> The Latest: Investigator says mother left girl in car before | Daily Mail Online
> 
> It wasn't the first time she was CAUGHT.


Yeah...the first article mentioned the child was taken from her before. That was probably the reason. Except now they say this happened in Kiln. First it was in Long Beach, MS, then Waveland, MS... wish they would get the geography right. 

Brett Favre lives in Kiln. Too bad he wasn't around. He would have smacked that windshield open with his Super Bowl ring and saved that baby.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

"Long Beach fired Barker and Ladner Tuesday."

If she was just visiting a co-worker... Why fire him? He didn't know the child was in the car. But death from them having n sex would be a reason to fire.

Also if it was innocent... She could have brought her kid with her.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I wonder if the father had tried to get custody?

He would've had a good chance since she had a history of neglect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TaDor said:


> "Long Beach fired Barker and Ladner Tuesday."
> 
> If she was just visiting a co-worker... Why fire him? He didn't know the child was in the car. But death from them having n sex would be a reason to fire.
> 
> Also if it was innocent... She could have brought her kid with her.


I wonder if during the investigation he answered the question: "Did you know she left her child in the car?" with "yes."

Then they'd have cause to dismiss him, as he'd then be an accessory to the wrongful use of a patrol car at the basic level and even failing to protect a minor.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I would wonder if the male officer had not subtly threatened the husband or something like that. Imagine a cop in an affair fog with his/her power and authority.

I've can think of two guys with a wife having an affair with a cop and they were really creepy affairs. Although affairs are not illegal in most states anymore, it is still revolting to see a person in a position of trust, respect and authority involved in one.

Tamat


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

According to the article, the male cop Ladner, wasn't aware the child was in the car.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah...the first article mentioned the child was taken from her before. That was probably the reason. Except now they say this happened in Kiln. First it was in Long Beach, MS, then Waveland, MS... wish they would get the geography right.
> 
> Brett Favre lives in Kiln. Too bad he wasn't around. He would have smacked that windshield open with his Super Bowl ring and saved that baby.



And then promptly got C0cky and threw it into double coverage for a pic 6.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Another affair related murder.

Wife's body found attached to a boat anchor. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/body-fisherman-missing-wife-claimed-205913557.html


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jun 27, 2017)

That poor child. She must have suffered. That monster better get jail time. And lots of it.


----------



## Popcorn2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

TaDor said:


> Another affair related murder.
> 
> Wife's body found attached to a boat anchor.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/body-fisherman-missing-wife-claimed-205913557.html


from another article: "Christopher Leclair was allegedly having an affair with another woman from Pennsylvania, and was found to have deleted text messages after Karen went missing"

Give him the chair.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

sokillme said:


> And then promptly got C0cky and threw it into double coverage for a pic 6.


Then texted some pictures of his junk to the the reporter, while gulping down a few pills.>


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> Then texted some pictures of his junk to the the reporter, while gulping down a few pills.>


As a Jet fan that one hurts. :crying:


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

Barker deserves a long jail sentence and to have her tubes tied. She is way too ****ing Stupid to ever have a child again.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Another affair... which leads to four people dead.

For those who don't want to click / read the article.

Husband has an affair with a co-worker (shock) - apparently, he had moved out.
Wife steals her parent's gun. Murders the AP while her kids are in the back of her jeep. She drives 7 miles away. She has called her husband twice about what she has done / going to do. (Police have not released what was said - speculation). Wife then murders her 5yr daughter and 9yr old son. She soon kills herself. All gunshots are to the head.

Cops: Jessica Edens, mom who killed kids, self revealed motive in texts - CBS News

As an important note - I post these as warnings or flags on why it's wrong to cheat and that the emotional damage done can result in people getting killed. It can be the betrayed or the wayward that has a breakdown which results in death. Also, I am in no way thinking about his myself or suggest anyone else should murder their family.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Considering that cheating often destroys almost everything in a persons life, what is surprising is how rarely this occurs vs the number of discovered affairs.

It's not for nothing that Proverbs 6:26 reads, *For a prostitute can be had for a loaf of bread, but another man's wife preys on your very life.* The cost of cheating was recognized even in ancient times.

Cheating also set up conditions and emotional states where crimes are more likely to occur, hey lets meet up where nobody can see us in some low cost dimly lit motel.

I would find the woman who shot her husbands OW innocent if I were on that jury, but I doubt I would be impaneled.

Tamat


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is why when people mistakenly try to compare cheating with other marital woes or broken  vows they are naive at best. (I'm being nice here)


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe if she kept the killings to the OW / husband.... but killing her kids is waaaaaay waaaaaay past that line. The hatred for revenge so high - that you kill the ones you "love"? Doesn't seem to be that much love, eh?


----------

